# Not for the faint at heart



## cjbasso (Aug 13, 2005)

We hunt In Concan( 15 miles north of Uvalde) Need a score for this one. He has a 2 inch kicker of is main beam that cant be seen.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Thats a nice buck. 
Given his basket rack i'd say 130-135.


----------



## 220swifter (Apr 5, 2005)

I say 135 ish


----------



## Cope (Oct 11, 2005)

What's the story with the kitties?


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Very nice Hill Country buck. 130 class is a trophy in that area.


----------



## cjbasso (Aug 13, 2005)

The morning was coming to an end no deer about 945, 10 ish and I look down right in front of me about 40 yards and this family of bobcats is looking right at me. shot the big one first. Smaller ones stood there and looked at me. shot the next closest one and dropped that one, then the 3rd took off running and put one right in her shoulder.


----------



## cjbasso (Aug 13, 2005)

If you can tell. Try and guess the age?


----------



## bobber (May 12, 2005)

cjbasso said:


> The morning was coming to an end no deer about 945, 10 ish and I look down right in front of me about 40 yards and this family of bobcats is looking right at me. shot the big one first. Smaller ones stood there and looked at me. shot the next closest one and dropped that one, then the 3rd took off running and put one right in her shoulder.


You getting all three mounted?


----------



## murff13 (Jun 28, 2005)

*question*

do bobcats affect quail populations drastically or is that a rural myth? I personally just like to look at them.


----------



## PiratesRun (Jun 23, 2004)

I don't understand why people shoot cats. I never have and never will. I watched a bobcat family one evening in South Texas while bowhunting. One of my best hunting experiences.


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

I wouldn't shoot all three of them just b/c they didn't run. Would have shot the bigger one, if and only if, I intended to mount it.


----------



## expressfish (Jun 8, 2004)

I have to agree --all three ?? must taste good, just my opinion tho. shoot what you want , just isnt me.


----------



## T Bay Ed (Jun 26, 2005)

PiratesRun said:


> I don't understand why people shoot cats. I never have and never will. I watched a bobcat family one evening in South Texas while bowhunting. One of my best hunting experiences.


I concur, they do nothing to effect deer, and only balance nature.


----------



## Grande Venado (Aug 11, 2005)

That is horrible...


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

And the quail is definitely a myth, habitat loss, lack of fire, and coastal bermuda invasion is the main reason, fireants do some damage.

I agree with not shooting all the cats, too pretty
If you want to shoot a bobcat go out and call him in and actually achieve something, its not exactly an accomplishment to pop em when you happen to see them deer hunting.


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

Not piling on here, but I cannot ethically or logically agree that shooting three bobcats in this manner is acceptable.

Unless, of course, the landowner has been experiencing loss of livestock or wildlife that could directly be attributed to bobcats.

Nice buck though.


----------



## whg1128 (Nov 4, 2005)

Bobcat mounts are arguably one of the coolest mounts you can get get it stalking a quail and its a great peice. I hope you mounted all 3 of them and if not they do make great hunting experience to watch, not to say I agree with shooting all 3 but good shot on the third. Nice buck by the way


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Dont tell me the dont affect the deer herd!!! Both Bobcats and Coyotes do and if you think they dont tell me why you will see grown healthy does with no or 1 fawns. You will see Coyotes this time of yr close to and around deer with the deer paying them no attention. You sure wont see the same reaction when the deer are fawning. They cant catch a healthy deer this time of yr, and Bobcats can and will catch a fawn ANY time of the yr. They are a cat and will lay and ambush a deer at a feeder. I am guilty of not shooting either on the spot but I perfer to trap them. Thats exactly why they are listed as a predater and you can legally take them anytime of the yr. WW


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

It's a personal preference. If you don't want to shoot 3 bobcats (or even 1) don't,
but it's wrong to chastise someone who does, IMO. They'll make more...

MB


----------



## boat (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm sorry, I can see taking 1 for a mount but not all 3 unless there was a reason for it. By the way Nice Buck. Congrats.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

On that deer herd comment, maybe every once in a while they will snag a fawn.
But last time i checked the only danger most deer herds in texas are in is overpopulation. 
Predators are just playin their role and not well enough anymore, so if bobcats do happen to have a noticable effect on the herd its not a bad thing


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Bobcats. If he wants to shoot'em, what the hell do you care? You're not going to affect the population of bobcats by shooting them in broad daylight. Trapping and poisoning will knock their numbers back, but not shooting a few every now and then. If you like to watch them, more power to you. If you want to shoot them, more power to you.


----------



## cjbasso (Aug 13, 2005)

Man I didn't know it would cause so much drama. I guess I should tell you that theres more to the story. On our lease we have sheeps and goats ( babies)as well. Our rancher that we lease from pays us $200 a head for both coyotes and bobcats. B/C he sees a constant drop in his herd every year. He has even called in people to fly over the property in helicopters when hunting season is over. Last year they took like 40 feral hogs 12 bobcats and 7 coyotes all in about 3 wks.


----------



## expressfish (Jun 8, 2004)

welll, thats a differnet story .........


----------



## garrettryan (Oct 11, 2004)

Please everyone take a look at his origina title.. He said Blood/Gore etc.. You are all hunters, why SLAM him? Does it educate him? Does it make him not pull the trigger.. Anyone that has not been caught in the moment and pulled the trigger, is not a hunter.. Congrats on your Kill! Maybe they were eating his dogs.. Maybe he thinks they are ugly, he was legal, and this is a board about hunting... Lets go hunt feral cats in 8 of our 50 states... Is this a PETA board now? We can disagree, some people do not like to kill fish, dogs, cats, mice, chickens.... etc.. oh well.. Red me up some marks, but slamming a guy on a great story, great kill, sucks.. They are not kittens, a lot of hunters do not shoot em, lots of ranchers do not shoot em, LOTS DO!


----------



## whg1128 (Nov 4, 2005)

More power to you then


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

No theres nothing wrong with shooting a bobcat. 
This just seemed like an eradication thing and that is not good.


----------



## Aggiedan (Feb 7, 2005)

garrettryan said:


> Please everyone take a look at his origina title.. He said Blood/Gore etc.. You are all hunters, why SLAM him? Does it educate him? Does it make him not pull the trigger.. Anyone that has not been caught in the moment and pulled the trigger, is not a hunter.. Congrats on your Kill! Maybe they were eating his dogs.. Maybe he thinks they are ugly, he was legal, and this is a board about hunting... Lets go hunt feral cats in 8 of our 50 states... Is this a PETA board now? We can disagree, some people do not like to kill fish, dogs, cats, mice, chickens.... etc.. oh well.. Red me up some marks, but slamming a guy on a great story, great kill, sucks.. They are not kittens, a lot of hunters do not shoot em, lots of ranchers do not shoot em, LOTS DO!


 My thoughts exactly garretryan. greenie for ya. Every goat rancher shoots em on sight.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

tHEY DO DENT THE QUAIL POPULATION AND FIRE ANTS ARE REALLY BAD ON THE QUAIL, AND DEER FAWNS.... dang cap locks.. sorry about that. Anyways, I have seen alot of yotes around the deer so far this year and they pay them no mind but after season I gurantee you I will be levelling them yotes down... with no mounting involved. If a bobcat comes out, it to will be levelled but a mount or a gift to a friend will be done with the bobcat. they are pretty. I have a good mount of a 30+ pounder on a log.


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

$200.00 a head! I'd take a few every year too.


----------



## Rine_Everett (Jun 3, 2004)

I was going to say back the **** off. My uncles place in West Texas has a rule. You MUST shoot any stray dog, yote, cat that is on the place, feral cats take the Quail(Since we started the eradication we have seen several blue quail from none 10 years ago), yotes take sheep(I have seen 30 sheep in a night because they wanted the blood). and bobcats take the lambs. SORRY but at 60 bucks a head for a freaking lamb the bobcats gotta die on our place. Those lambs pay for me to get to go hunting and for my Neice to eat. I was going to ream everyone for blasting the guy but someone already beat me to it. I passed up a dog to try to take a 12 ptr in the corner, my uncle saw me drive past the dog, I did not get to hunt AT ALL for 3 years.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

REV said:


> I passed up a dog to try to take a 12 ptr in the corner, my uncle saw me drive past the dog, I did not get to hunt AT ALL for 3 years.


Sounds like he put you in the corner. LOL


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

*I cat hunt*

What in the world is wrong with shooting cats. I can't believe my eyes, first the duck police and now PU55Y PATROL. Are we hunters? Is this the board where we can do some good for each other or do you enjoy tearing someone down. Please be considerate. Green dot for the post man your OK


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I agree with most that have posted in support. I personally don't shoot bobcats. I have one mounted and that's enough for me. I prefer to watch them. However, I pretty much WHACK every coyote I see.

I have no problem with shooting all 3 cats. They are he!! on quail and apparently the lambs.


----------



## yamahammer (Aug 7, 2004)

I agree with







...I do that often..







I think PU55Y patrol should be a regular topic around here though...


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Oh my.


----------



## yamahammer (Aug 7, 2004)

Hey J, How bout those BASS?


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Thats more like it YES MAMMERY


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Nice fish lady....But I think that thy cups do runneth over......


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

Definitely a nice pair.


----------



## Headshot (Feb 2, 2005)

Kudos on shooting the cats. Most goat and sheep ranchers I know pay a bounty for any Bobcats shot on their place. The last place I hunted sure did. The rest surely dont mind.

Scott


----------



## Buckett (Jun 8, 2004)

While hunting in Mason County a few years ago, I had a yearling eating under the feeder when it was barely light enough to see and out of nowhere, a Bobcat came flying out of the brush and grabbed the deer by the throat and took it to the ground, killed it, and started dragging it off. My muzzleloader made sure he never did it again, but yes, they do kill deer.


----------



## garrettryan (Oct 11, 2004)

How about those toes she has.. uh oh.. non PC.. what can I say I am a foot person.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

yamahammer said:


> Hey J, How bout those BASS?


Need large mouths for those.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Nice deer.................great fish!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

yamahammer said:


> Hey J, How bout those BASS?


Were there some bass in that picture? I better take another look!


----------



## yamahammer (Aug 7, 2004)

I posted that picture of those bass, as I felt the picture was right in line with the spirit and intent of the original Title of this threadhttp://www.*********************/.ubb/graemlins/scared.gif


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

yamahammer said:


> I posted that picture of those bass, as I felt the picture was right in line with the spirit and intent of the original Title of this threadhttp://www.*********************/.ubb/graemlins/scared.gif


So what are you saying... if I held a bass like that in each of my hands, my heart may get faint... and I could die? You're probably right. LOL But I wouldn't mind seeing if I could hold them for a little while.


----------



## yamahammer (Aug 7, 2004)

Yep, thats exactly what I'm saying...Kinda like that post from Palerider: quote "Next thing I'd hear is 'Nurse! Charge to 300.....CLEAR!'"http://www.*********************/.ubb/graemlins/icon_eek.gif


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

kill the cats, what fish and yamahammer gets a greenie....even though I doubt it will stay there, what fish I ask again


----------



## yamahammer (Aug 7, 2004)

Hey CJBASSO, sorry if I went a littlehttp://www.*********************/.ubb/graemlins/offtopic.gif, I just thought I'd try to get a little humor in, it was getting heavy. Thanks for posting those pics.

Congrats on the great deer and cats. Cudos for helping the landowner out as well.


----------



## Palmetto (Jun 28, 2004)

I dont shoot cats, becuase seeing one in my area is like seeing a bigfoot. Although if they were a problem I would.

But, I shoot the heck out of hogs, dogs, and yotes. Go ahead and flame me because I generally leave all three laying on the ground. 

Nice buck, and good shooting on the one that was running.


----------



## Sace (May 21, 2004)

What toes...she's got toes?????

I say if your land owner wants 'em dead and is willing to pay you to do it....go for it...I want one for a mount...but have never had the chance while hunting...not a trapper so I'll wait it out...but there'll be some hootin' and hollerin' when I do....

Wonder if I can get her to hold my cat when I do???


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Id definately mount her! 

Bobcats as well! lmao!


----------



## 3Sheets (May 21, 2004)

Nice Buck!

The ranch I hunt on pays a bounty for bobcats and so does the county. We are supposed to kill all bobcats and feral hogs we see, period. After hunting season the ranch hires a trapper to trap the bobcats and a helo crew to kill the hogs. I would rather put that $130 ($50 ranch / $80 county) for each bobcat in my pocket...

We are now starting to get feral cats. Acording to the GW they are "killing machines" and we should shoot every one of them we see. 

SDS


----------



## Sace (May 21, 2004)

I know in Australia they have a pretty serious problem with Feral Cats...they kill alot of small critters and the Koala's...If I saw one that would be a definate whacking...


----------



## 3Sheets (May 21, 2004)

Sace said:


> ...If I saw one that would be a definate whacking...


The problem is, you dont see 'em long. I have seen a black one at our place twice for a total of about 1.5 seconds. It is always on the run.


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Sace said:


> I know in Australia they have a pretty serious problem with Feral Cats...they kill alot of small critters and the Koala's...If I saw one that would be a definate whacking...


Oh Yes.....Wacking the Kitty....NowThats a new hunting term.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Isn't that R rated " whacking the kitty"


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

BEER4BAIT said:


> Isn't that R rated " whacking the kitty"


Now thats funny, I dont care who ya are....................


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Kitty whacking---sounds ethical to me!


----------



## bobber (May 12, 2005)

$600 bucks, happy rancher, three mounts or pelts. Sounds like a happy ending. Darn varmints.


----------



## Barrett (Jun 6, 2005)

I found a den of bob cat kittens that had three fawn skeletons in it and that changed my mind about them real quick.


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Confirmed kill*

I was scared I was hooked up to a tree hugger board for a moment.
Then the booobs were flyin and I knew I was safe.

It's legal.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Sace said:


> What toes...she's got toes?????


I think her camel does.


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

TXPalerider said:


> I think her camel does.


That camel got one hump or two?


----------



## Mr.Warsaw (Jun 12, 2004)

I had a dream of petting a cat between 2 bass


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

troy merrill said:


> That camel got one hump or two?


Don't know. But, it's got 2 toes.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

In my opinion, when you see cats n yotes in the daylite hrs you have a problem with m. Just because you dont see them while hunting DONT mean their not there, most people INCLUDING hunters would be really surprised at where and how many cats are in the your area. WW


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Fishin-Inc said:


> I was scared I was hooked up to a tree hugger board for a moment.
> Then the booobs were flyin and I knew I was safe.


 Derned breast feeders! All I got was crackers shoved in my mouth! :biggrin:

Feral cats are taking over! I shot 4 in one night while hunting the back part of our lease out of Llano!


----------



## morninwood (Nov 5, 2010)

Why did you shoot all of those cats?


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

morninwood said:


> Why did you shoot all of those cats?


Why did you bring up a 5 year old thread?


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

Really?? a thread from 2005?


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Haha. What a great thing to do with your second post on the site. Must have taken a lot of digging to get back that far.


----------



## morninwood (Nov 5, 2010)

Basso is my friend and I have always messed with him because everyone gave him a hard time about his pictures. I've been on here for a while but just joined because I am getting into fishing a lot more. I hope I didn't ruin anyone's day with the extra click.


----------



## yer_corks_under (Mar 23, 2007)

That's Funny


----------



## cjbasso (Aug 13, 2005)

*very funny*

very funny morningwood


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

TOO FUNNY.. I love to watch them Kittys. Nice 2005 buck..


----------

